# plume feathers



## Corporal

I like them! They remind me of a Circus wagon's bridle.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Cute , I can't wait to see it on. 

I like the ostrich feathers mine is just turkey feathers I think.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*plume of feathers*

mainley used for funaral horses to a herst but also for circuses with a girl rideing bareback in the ring there is a few harness and carrage supplys that sell them and verious types of feather and horse hair as well.
i think you horse will realy stand out indeedmany thanks for shareing your pictures.


----------



## JeepnGirl

They look wonderful!
I have a pretty peacock that I was going to save his tail feathers when they shed out for cat toys. Maybe now I will have a fun project for next winter!
For a suggestion on keeping them from turning, I have a bottle of Gorilla Glue. I've used it to re-attach the knob on my grooming table's arm. It is very strong and you don't need much because it kinda fills in the cracks. What if you put a couple/three dabs around the edges and see what happens?

Danielle


----------



## Paintlover1965

Super nice! Would love to see them on your horse! Pics?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I found a not so good photo of my turkey feather plume, you can barely see that he also has harness bells on the saddle and the carriage lamps are lit.
It was in an antique vehicle class at a horse show, my sister and I dressed up as a bride and groom. 

It was many many moons ago when I first started driving, before I knew the many reasons why an overcheck should not be used.

I like the ostrich feathers much better.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*turkey feathers*

hiya miss clayton thats a great photo and your turn out looks stunning.
also i had done the same as what you did if i told you you would burst out laughing well lets say i got stuck like it as a wardrobe malfuntion.
tammy thought vanessas come back her mom.
many thanks for shareing your picture.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

oh taffy, thank you so much for sharing your picture! I didn't see it until now but, it's lovely!!! 

I love the ostrich feathers too. they look so delicate when they move. Though part of me wishes I had the fancy plate I see the turkey/chicken feathers mounted to.

Thanks for the gorilla glue idea. I think I am going to try that for the washers and get a rubber O ring washer to wedge under it.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*plumes*

i think i know a supplyer that has a special mount for the head peice i will have to serch for it ok ill keep you in the loop.
also i have to pick up my traces sometime this week and ill show you the trace quick releases as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*veichle*

to tc may i ask what veichle is in the picture is it a four wheeld runnabout.
many thanks for replying i think it looks great.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thought I'd post a picture of it on her...


----------



## Clayton Taffy

very cute Ashley.

To MV, as to the vehicle I was driving, we have always called it a doctor's buggy.
It is a type of runnabout, it has a boot or box behind the seat for the doctors bag.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*plumes of feathers*

hiya your mare looks beautiful in her bridle with her plumes and thank you for the picture, and tc many thanks in my minds eye i thought it was a doctors buggie but i was not sure as your pictures a bit dark.
i think you guys will have to take your pictures again with your buggies and carts and i think you both have awesome turnouts.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Thanks michaelvanessa,

We're working on ground driving for a while. I don't anticipate hitching her up until late summer/fall because I need to work a lot on my hand position but, it's much better than what it was. Also, she's just two so putting her into regular work is something I personally wouldn't feel comfortable doing. As is all lunging and groundwork has been done walk trot. 

Can't wait for all of this darned snow to go away and it to start drying up outside.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ground driveing*

your plan sounds like youll be right on track schooling her on the lunge and long lineing her and building her education.
your doing the right thing leting her grow and all her bones and joints to mature i think youll have an awesome horse.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I wanted to post here because I've sort of been evolving my "design" for my plumes. LOL, mostly just better ways to make the post...



Burgundy and white










Black and white



























White


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I like them all!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

burgundy and black... need to finish the post but, otherwise, complete.


----------



## MissingStar

"Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl, with yellow feathers in her hair . . ."

Those plumes are gorgeous!

I have a 10hh all black pony I will be breaking to harness. You've given me some food for thought here. Not sure he is going to appreciate my efforts, but he sure would look cute as a button!


----------



## Nine

I love those feathers! Your horse looks so nice with them. Makes me want to try it. Are you selling them? (hint).


----------



## LouieThePalomino

I want one now lol
Very nice work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Ive sold a few to a carriage company in tx though I mostly do it because I enjoy them. The burgundy and black one I made for taffy. If anyone is seriously interested, pm me.


----------

